# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  How-To VPN L2TP to Iphone

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπέρα σας, Εχω ενα μικροτικι σαν MASTER Router. Λογω αλλαγων του ios βγηκε το ΡΡΤΡ και εχει μονο L2TP, IKEv2, και IPSec(cisco).
Το ρυθμισα και οταν βαζω να περναει η κινηση απο το VPN μου δινει στο IPHONE IP και βλεπω και AWMN και ΙΝΕΤ κομπλε αλλα με τις ταχυτητες του VPN. Αν το βάλω να μην περναει η κίνηση απο το VPN συνδεετε αλλα μου δείχνει μόνο το LAN μου και δεν μου δινει IP το AWMN τίποτα.

----------


## trendy

Αν δεν περνάει όλην την κίνηση από το vpn θα πρέπει να ορίσεις εσύ τα static routes για το awmn. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό δε θέλεις;

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Τελικα με αυτο επεξε.!


```
στο ip-firewall-filter rules προστεθηκαν τα παρακατω συμφωνα με το βιντεο και ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται να ανοιχτουν και πορτες στο ΝΑΤ :

Κώδικας:
/ip firewall filter
add action=accept chain=input comment="L2TP port traffic" dst-port=1701 protocol=udp
add action=accept chain=input comment="L2tp internet key exchange" dst-port=500 protocol=udp
add action=accept chain=input comment="IPSec Network Address Translation (NAT-T) " dst-port=4500 protocol=udp
add action=accept chain=input protocol=ipsec-ah
add action=accept chain=input protocol=ipsec-esp
```

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα ναι αυτα θελει τα ειχα γραψει στο tutorial εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ver-with-Ipsec
εμενα το ρημαδι δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα απο win pc και απο android, ενω απο φιλο με mac και iphone μπαινει κανονικα.

----------


## wizzy

Κάποια στιγμή είχα γράψει κάτι για L2TP/IPSec. Δες μήπως σε βοηθήσει...

http://www.wizzycom.net/mikrotik-l2t...ice-as-client/

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα! ευχαριστω θα το κοιταξω!

----------


## geolos

> Κάποια στιγμή είχα γράψει κάτι για L2TP/IPSec. Δες μήπως σε βοηθήσει...
> 
> http://www.wizzycom.net/mikrotik-l2t...ice-as-client/


καλησπέρα, 

επιβεβαιώνω ότι οι παραπάνω οδηγίες παίζουν μία χαρά σε iPhone με iOS 11.2.2 και Mikrotik 6.40.4

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ !  ::

----------

